# Can I get some Feedback



## outlaws33 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just wondering if yall could give me some feedback about our website and see if any one has any suggestions for us on any parts. 

Http://www.botaniesoap.com

Thanks


----------



## Harlow (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you just redo it? I ask because I see the site has been there for a few years, but since you are seeking feedback you must have just redsigned it or something.

It's very nice & well organised. It's easy to look at and navigate. I find the steel grey to be a bit cold though. My choice would have been a light lavender (to compliment the bottom image) or a very pale sage green (to compliment the top image), but that is just me. You did ask though. My day job is upscale visuals :wink: .


----------



## carebear (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the gray - it's very upscale and understated.  I just love the site altogether.


----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it!  Very crisp and easy to view....easy to navigate, and....wonderful products!  

Tanya


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 11, 2009)

I like! Looks very professional.


----------



## JuBean (Feb 28, 2009)

Very well organized! Very professional! You did an awesome website! 

Did you use a program? I would love to set up a site but I'm having a hard time with it.


----------



## Elle (Mar 8, 2009)

Love it! Very clean...easy on the eyes and and easy to navigate as well!

Lovena


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

perfect... wouldnt change a thing!

what is your site design tool?


----------



## misty (Mar 9, 2009)

I love your site also, very clean & pleasant colors, very pleasing to the eyes, but......unless I am missing it, I can't find the ingredient list. Important for anybody with skin allergies. Otherwise I like it!


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 14, 2009)

I like how clean it looks with just a touch of color. Its easy to navigate. I don't know what is missing though it just seems as if something is missing. I would agree with adding ingredients and then maybe give a link about ingredients as I have seen a couple of other's do. 

I still cant figure out what’s missing though something special to add to this that really sets it apart. It might just be the gray around the information being so large. Maybe make it a little thinner or something.


----------



## digit (Mar 14, 2009)

At a quick glance, I would say *BEAUTIFUL*!!!!!! Your style and soaps are very appealing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------

